

A fundamentally simple programming language: Om - sparist
http://om-language.org

======
sbierwagen
There is minimalism, and then there is a fetish for minimalism. That splash
page displays the pathological case of the second.

Even the "documentation" is unhelpful. No hello world? Nothing explaining what
this is good for? No "look at this ugly solution in Java, then compare it with
this elegant solution in Om"?

Don't make me think! Tell me why I should love this!

~~~
eitland
Documentation is here btw : <http://sparist.github.com/Om/>

